# JJ's Finishing Sauce...Awesome!!!



## chef jimmyj

In the last couple of weeks I have made Pit Chicken twice per my families request. It occured to me the the Basting sauce, which is primarily Vinegar, would make a great Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork... I modified the the recipe by removing the oil, there is enough fat in PP, and the Egg Yolks, no need to emulsify. It worked out great! I have used SoFlaQers sauce and thought it was good but this went beyond with more Flavor from the additional spices and the Worcestershire Sauce. I thing you SFQ fans will enjoy this one. I made Pulled Pork to day and used it...Sorry there is no Qview, my kids had the Cameras out at the picnics they are at, but you all know I don't post without Testing a recipe to get it right. Here it is...Enjoy...JJ

JJ's Finishing Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together.

Makes 2 1/4 Cup. This is enough for an 8-9 Lb Butt with approx half mixed in and half served at the table.


----------



## jrod62

Just in time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






got two butts on right now at 178 (IT)

add this to evernotes file and will use this on them !!!!

will let you know how it turns out

thanks for all the great Recipes that you have shared on SMF.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks Chef Jimmy! I've copied it down and will have to try it in the not too distant future. 

I will say the Au Jus for Brisket is fantastic and I'm going to modify it for a butt I'm going to smoke. Boyfriend loved the Au Jus so much

he wanted to know if I could adapt it to the butt. 

I'll definitely get it posted and the modifications/results!


----------



## s2k9k

Yes Thank You Jimmy! I did your sweet rib foiling juice today and my Dad and Sis Loved it!!! Every recipe of yours I have tried has been Great! Next PP I do I will defiantly been using this, Thanks!


----------



## ybfm

Thanks Jimmy!  Yes, I made SoFlaQuer's sauce, for the first time, yesterday and it is fantastic!  I'll be trying yours with the next butt I smoke.

Rich


----------



## werdwolf

copied and on the to do list, thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks everyone...I'm real happy with this recipe. I used it in the PP then some KC style Sauce on top. The sweet and sour played off perfectly with the richness of the pork...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Had some more of this Pulled Pork last night. I think it got better after resting a couple of days. Yum!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat

Wow i almost mist it ,thanks it looks great,i will give it a try on ribs.


----------



## scarbelly

Dang I almost missed this one too


----------



## ritamcd

Thanks ..  I plan on doing a big pulled pork for camping this year I will try this recipe  .. I plan way ahead as I don't like to be in the dark when its cooking time ..
One question for you .. How long will pulled pork stay well in the fridge ? Yes I take a fridge to camp with me


----------



## shoneyboy

you never fail to amaze me....sounds great......


----------



## teeznuts

Can't wait to try it! Does SFQ still post here at SMF ?


----------



## dewetha

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Had some more of this Pulled Pork last night. I think it got better after resting a couple of days. Yum!...JJ


i have been finding that out also. when i make a sauce i need to let it rest for 2 days or so. the flavors need time to blend a little.

adding this sauce to my cookbook as well. once i do a Butt,I will try it. i'm really getting put off by commercial products once i started making then from scratch.


----------



## hemi

I steal a LOT of recipes .  Most of the best ones are pretty simple.  This one sounds simple enough .  I am willing to bet it WILL be Great..

Consider it stole..  Hemi..


----------



## tjohnson

Stolen....I mean Cut-N-Pasted to my recipe book

Anything with AllSpice can't be all bad

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

RitaMcD said:


> Thanks ..  I plan on doing a big pulled pork for camping this year I will try this recipe  .. I plan way ahead as I don't like to be in the dark when its cooking time ..
> One question for you .. How long will pulled pork stay well in the fridge ? Yes I take a fridge to camp with me


 Rita I just checked it, day 7 and still tasty. That's as far as I will go. We will finish it tonite...JJ


teeznuts said:


> Can't wait to try it! Does SFQ still post here at SMF ?


 I have been a round over a year and don't remember seeing a post of his...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

africanmeat said:


> Wow i almost mist it ,thanks it looks great,i will give it a try on ribs.





Scarbelly said:


> Dang I almost missed this one too


Get them while you can Boys! Cause when I become Famous...You want a Recipe, you'll have to Buy the Book!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## ritamcd

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rita I just checked it, day 7 and still tasty. That's as far as I will go. We will finish it tonite...JJ


Thanks so 3 -5 days will not kill anyone


----------



## bosshogg

Hey, JJ!

Thanks for sharing this recipe.  I'll give it a try later this week, (probably the weekend), and let you know how it went!  I've been toying with a variant of a vinegar sauce recipe I had trying to come up with a good "finishing sauce."


----------



## rubrchickenhead

Thanks, gotta try this!!


----------



## bomftdrum

I tried the finishing sauce this weekend and all I can say it was awesome.  Everyone loved it.  Will be using it again in the future.


----------



## benderz85

Hi there! I just made this sauce...but I'm 5 hours away from using it...is that okay?


----------



## bomftdrum

Should be I think I made it about 1 pm and then actually used it at 530 pm and then again about 830 pm.


----------



## chef jimmyj

5 hours or 5 weeks it's all good. There is nothing in there that can go bad. Hope you enjoyed it...JJ


----------



## vertigo91

Smoking a butt right now, so when the wifey watches the smoker for me, I'll hunt down the needed ingredients for this and will try it out tonight! I have made and love SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce, so I am curious about yours as well!

Tim


----------



## 3montes

How would measurements be affected using powdered onion and garlic instead of granulated??


----------



## mountainhawg

Having just learned about the foil wrap at 160 deg (new to site), this sounds like a  great idea! After BBQing for 52 years, I've learned a lot of new and great things here.


----------



## chef jimmyj

3montes said:


> How would measurements be affected using powdered onion and garlic instead of granulated??


The Powder is more concentrated per spoonful so if it is less than 3 months old just use a little less. However if over 3 months or so old the finer powder will lose its flavor more rapidly so you would use the same amount to make up for the weaker flavor of the older Powder...JJ


----------



## dblbogey

I realize this is an old thread but hope that Chef JJ will see this. 1st i just made your finishing sauce and it is awesome indeed!! Just two quick questions.

1. How many butts or lbs is this recipe intended to "finish"?

2. I smoked and refrigerated about 25 lbs of PP without any finishing sauce. When i reheat should I add this and then reheat or reheat and then add the finishing sauce.


----------



## drginlbc

Can someone give me the exact definition of a "finishing sauce?"

Is this what you put on the pork after you have pulled it...or directly onto the sandwich (if you're making pulled pork sandwiches).

Thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Dblbogey said:


> I realize this is an old thread but hope that Chef JJ will see this. 1st i just made your finishing sauce and it is awesome indeed!! Just two quick questions.
> 
> 1. How many butts or lbs is this recipe intended to "finish"?
> 
> 2. I smoked and refrigerated about 25 lbs of PP without any finishing sauce. When i reheat should I add this and then reheat or reheat and then add the finishing sauce.


No problem...This recipe is sufficient for 5-6 pounds of finished Pulled Pork, depending on how wet you want it. I frequently Reheat this amount of PP with a 1/2 to 1Cup of Apple Juice then add the finishing sauce to taste at the end. For that amount of PP make 5X the recipe and add as needed and offer left overs on the side...JJ


DRGinLBC said:


> Can someone give me the exact definition of a "finishing sauce?"
> 
> Is this what you put on the pork after you have pulled it...or directly onto the sandwich (if you're making pulled pork sandwiches).
> 
> Thank you!


Finishing Sauce is really a broad term that refers to any sauce you add directly to the Meat to flavor and  moisten before service. It can be as simple as Apple Juice or your favorite BBQ Sauce to elaborate concoctions containing Boozes and assorted mixers or juices. Many NC Q shops just hit their Pulled Pork with copious amounts of Cider Vinegar and Hot Sauce. I vary between two depending on my families mood.  This one is a kicked up N Carolina style, Vinegar and spices...If you like Sweeter PP, this one is great...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj   You can add additional styles of BBQ Sauce on your sandwich or plate as you wish...JJ


----------



## drginlbc

Thanks!  I think I'll make some of your recipe and use it this weekend.


----------



## beaummiler

Yet another usefull thing i will have to try thanks


----------



## jond36

Really delicious sauce! Thanks JJ! Brought out some really good pork flavor. It makes quite a lot of sauce and is very concentrated. Thanks again


----------



## onewondershow

I don't have apple vinegar at home could I use red wine vinegar?


----------



## mickey jay

Red wine vinegar not recommended unless you like your pork tasting like wine :-).


----------



## chef jimmyj

Wine Vinegar can be substituted but will give a bit of a Wine flavor. Not a bad thing, just different. White or Rice Vinegar are more neutral in flavor and Malt Vinegar is a fine substitute. Use what you have on hand...JJ


----------



## onewondershow

I ended up using the wine vinegar,  I thought it was pretty good and I'm not a wine drinker.


----------



## tacswa3

Chef Jimmy- I whipped up this sauce as explained in your initial post. Is it supposed to be watery? I thought maybe the brown sugar would have thickened it up. I figured I'd try some with some smoked spares. My sauce taste very very like straight vinegar. Not sure how I can incorporate this sauce with my ribs. I hear every one mention it but I'm wondering if it just meant to be poured and mixed in with pulled pork? I ask because it seems lots here use it for other stuff. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## jackal12

Wife and I found it to be sour so we added a little brown sugar to what is called for


----------



## seadog

Where can I find JJ's Finishing Sauce?


----------



## kathrynn

seadog said:


> Where can I find JJ's Finishing Sauce?


The very 1st post on this thread....and everyone loves it!

Kat


----------



## demosthenes9

Tacswa3 said:


> Chef Jimmy- I whipped up this sauce as explained in your initial post. Is it supposed to be watery? I thought maybe the brown sugar would have thickened it up. I figured I'd try some with some smoked spares. My sauce taste very very like straight vinegar. Not sure how I can incorporate this sauce with my ribs. I hear every one mention it but I'm wondering if it just meant to be poured and mixed in with pulled pork? I ask because it seems lots here use it for other stuff. Where am I going wrong?


Yes, finishing sauce is thin or "watery".   It's not meant to be the same as a thick tomato or mustard based sauce.  Basically, it makes the pulled pork juicier while adding some complexity to the flavor profile.


----------



## corndog

Will be trying this on my next PP, thanks!


----------



## wisconsinbutt

Just made this! Butt should be ready within the hour and then it's chow time


----------



## chef jimmyj

Tacswa3 said:


> Chef Jimmy- I whipped up this sauce as explained in your initial post. Is it supposed to be watery? I thought maybe the brown sugar would have thickened it up. I figured I'd try some with some smoked spares. My sauce taste very very like straight vinegar. Not sure how I can incorporate this sauce with my ribs. I hear every one mention it but I'm wondering if it just meant to be poured and mixed in with pulled pork? I ask because it seems lots here use it for other stuff. Where am I going wrong?


Sorry to be finding this late. Feel free to PM questions directly. Anyhow, Finishing Sauce is typically for Pulled Meats and are thin to add flavor and moisture leaving room for other sauces or toppings as desired. Now where some confusion arises with my most popular recipes is, This is a Vinegary N. Carolina Style but I also have a Rib Foiling Juice that is Sweet and doubles as a Sweet Finishing Sauce for people not into the Vinegar. The Foiling Juice...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj  does get reduced down to a Thick Glaze to coat the Ribs and will be more toward what you are looking for.


Jackal12 said:


> Wife and I found it to be sour so we added a little brown sugar to what is called for


Jackal, Make it your own Bro! Add anything that you like, especially Sugar, Honey or any Spices you and the Mrs. enjoy. I designed that one to cover the taste of a lot of our Southern members. I personally like the Sour pinch but offset it and add another Layer of Flavor with a top up of Sweet KC style BBQ Sauce on my Plate or Sandwich. If you like stuff on the sweeter side try using the Foiling Juice above as a Sweet Finishing Sauce. It is great as well and my families favorite but I like to add some Vinegary Hot Sauce, Hotter Texas Pete, on my plate, again to balance and add another layer of flavor...JJ


----------



## smokinjj

I tried this for the first time on a pulled Boston butt, since I'm new to these forums and I love my vinegar based Carolina sauces and I got rave reviews, much better then my old finishing sauce, I will stick with this! Got me a few more catering clients! Thanks JJ!!


----------



## supercenterchef

Consider this stolen

Hate to try a new sauce for big occasions, but I got faith in JJ--it's going on the July 4th menu!


----------



## the zil

Gonna give this sauce a try. It's almost pullin time


----------



## richard cabral7

Do u heat this sauce at all


----------



## richard cabral7

Do u heat this sauce JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Richard Cabral7 said:


> Do u heat this sauce at all


You don't need to since there is nothing raw in it. It does need to rest awhile for the flavors to combine. You can heat it if you wish but don't let it boil or the Vinegar fumes will get your family and your Sinuses upset...JJ


----------



## steelcitysmoke

JJ, all I can say is thank you for sharing this recipe with everyone! I tried it this past weekend on some pulled pork that I made and I can't believe how awesome it tastes! It was a hit with everyone that came over to eat. I will definitely be trying your au jus and foiling sauce recipes soon!


----------



## radioguy

JJ, 

This thread deserves a bump.  I just had to try this recipe it was the hit of the gathering.  I smoked 3 butts over the past few days for a

Friday night gathering of 25 college kids.  I made a full batch of this great sauce and added about one third to the pulled pork

zip-lock bag.  I made a 2nd batch for the condiment table.  It was a definite home run.  I'll be putting it in my recipe book.  

*Thank you for sharing! * *I will be trying your other recipes in the future.*

RG


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Just found this thread.  Wish I had it last week when I made up two butts.  Sounds really Great!!!


----------



## timberjet

I made this for the butt I smoked a few days ago and wow I love it. Keeper for sure. Thanks Chef! Now I have to get that foiling sauce recipe put in my recipe journal.


----------



## timstalltaletav

Question:  how much sauce is needed when making large quantities?   I have to smoke about 40# of butts in a few weeks and was just wondering how much sauce to whip up.


----------



## gitaryzt1985

Tried this recipe this afternoon, and all I can say is wow!!!  Im gonna use this to reheat my pork on Thanksgiving.  Terrific tangy taste.  Only thing I did different was add a little crushed red pepper.

Also tried a new Bourbon Bacon Bbq sauce tonight of my own creation and JJs finishing sauce complemented it very well.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have not read this thread in awhile and would like to thank everyone for the kind words. I am glad that this sauce is a hit. I enjoy this one as well. I apologize to any of you that asked a question and I didn't respond. I had not received notification of a new post.

@tjs231...This recipe makes 2 1/4 Cups of sauce. I add 1 Cup of this to any pan or foil drippings which give enough for the meat from an average 8-9 Lb Butt. The remaining Cup I put in a squeeze bottle and serve on the side for folks that want an extra punch of Vinegar. So for 40 Lb of pork, make 4-5 times the recipe. This stuff gets better as it sits and there is nothing in there to go bad so it keeps in the refer indefinitely...JJ


----------



## timstalltaletav

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have not read this thread in awhile and would like to thank everyone for the kind words. I am glad that this sauce is a hit. I enjoy this one as well. I apologize to any of you that asked a question and I didn't respond. I had not received notification of a new post.
> 
> @tjs231...This recipe makes 2 1/4 Cups of sauce. I add 1 Cup of this to any pan or foil drippings which give enough for the meat from an average 8-9 Lb Butt. The remaining Cup I put in a squeeze bottle and serve on the side for folks that want an extra punch of Vinegar. So for 40 Lb of pork, make 4-5 times the recipe. This stuff gets better as it sits and there is nothing in there to go bad so it keeps in the refer indefinitely...JJ



Thanks for the reply.  I was pretty close last week with what you said, I mixed up a full batch and then used that and what I had leftover from a previous batch, probably a cup or so.

Everyone at the benefit asked what I did to the pork.  They said there was something "different" about it but they couldn't put their finger on it.  It definitely was not drowned in the finishing sauce, I had some where you could barely notice it.

The only one I revealed the secret to was my mom.  She's still raving about it.  Actually she told me today that she wanted me to make more for her.  Lol...


----------



## crazymoon

I just used this sauce w/some  juice from the meat and a few swirls of molasses. EXCELLENT! TY JJ !!


----------



## bobbybirds

I am doing my companies Christmas party at my house this weekend. A couple 8 pound Boston Butts as well as a bunch of other goodies are going on the smoker Saturday so I am trying to get some sauces done today so I don't have to think about it then. I thought I would whip this sauce up and give it a try. I gotta say WOW!!! The flavour is wicked! I am looking forward to peoples reactions this weekend... Thanks!


----------



## gynot

Jimmy, first off thanks for sharing this recipe. I smoked a 9 pounder this past weekend and it was an incredible hit. My first butt ever and WOW! 
When I made the sauce I doubled up on all the ingredients as I was afraid of not having enough, don't ask. Either way I have quite a bit left in a mason jar marked, "butt juice". Is there a way to modify it and use it say for a chicken marinade or other? 

Thanks again.


----------



## flyboys

GYnot said:


> ...Either way I have quite a bit left in a mason jar marked, "butt juice".


I do the same thing with drinks I leave in the fridge at my work...


----------



## jetsknicks1

Can I use onion and garlic powder instead of granulated?


----------



## boykjo

I reiterate ... this is some good stuff..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    You probably can but I would go by weight to match the amount

Joe


----------



## okie362

This is a very nice finishing sauce for pulled pork.  A bit sweet for me personally as I like Q more savory than most.

That being said, if you are only using this sauce on meat you are REALLY missing a treat.  I have been using it as a salad/slaw dressing and sprinkling it on tomatoes fresh from the garden and OMG!!!  I know it may sound a bit odd and anyone that knows me will tell you I can be very odd at times.  If you are the adventurous type, give it a ry and let us know what you think.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am glad to see this recipe is getting used. It is totally customizable. Too sweet, add more Vinegar and reduce the sugar next time. A little late but Garlic and Onion Powder can be substituted  but use Scant spoonfuls as the powder is finer.

Okie...I never tried it on Salad or Slaw but that sounds great! And the Tomato idea I have got to try, as soon as can get some decent tomatoes...Thank you all for your support and points...JJ


----------



## xray

This really is a great finishing sauce! I keep a squeeze bottle in the fridge all the time.

I've used it as a base for shredded coleslaw that I use when making pulled pork tacos. 

But one of my favorite uses is squirting it on crispy hash browns.

I will have to try this on tomatoes once they come in.


----------



## okie362

Also thinking it might be a nice compliment to fish. Hmmmm......


----------



## chef jimmyj

Okie362 said:


> Also thinking it might be a nice compliment to fish. Hmmmm......


Fatty Fish like Salmon or Tuna sure. Squirt or Baste some on while Grilling. It would be a bit heavy for mild lean fish...JJ


----------



## okie362

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Fatty Fish like Salmon or Tuna sure. Squirt or Baste some on while Grilling. It would be a bit heavy for mild lean fish...JJ


I was thinking as a replacement for the malted vinegar on fish and chips to be honest.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Okie362 said:


> I was thinking as a replacement for the malted vinegar on fish and chips to be honest.


There you go! That would be interesting, especially using Malt Vinegar to make it...JJ


----------



## timstalltaletav

Thank you again @Chef JimmyJ!  I took some of the pulled pork I made yesterday on my free weekend out to the nursing home where my better half works.  The feedback was the pork was great, but the "thin sauce" in the cup, we'd drink like wine"...  I have to laugh, when I make pork and mix the sauce in with it, some like it and others are...  hmm... it's ok.  When I don't mix it and let it in a squirt bottle, people absolutely love it?  I guess you can only please some of the people all of the time.... and you know the rest....


----------



## kkbait

Sounds like a winner


----------

